

A Rare Opportunity To Explore Venture Capital - semilshah
http://blog.semilshah.com/2013/02/11/a-rare-opportunity-to-explore-venture-capital/

======
pdog
Great opportunity, but only apply if you already have _real_ startup
experience, are extroverted and have 3,000+ followers on Twitter.

Direct link to the job listing: <https://angel.co/freestyle-
capital#recruiting>

